

Facebook prepping faster iPhone app using Objective-C code - SlipperySlope
http://www.itproportal.com/2012/06/29/facebook-prepping-faster-iphone-app-using-objective-c-code/

======
SlipperySlope
Does this not fly in the face of all the buzz to create platform-independent
HTML 5 apps? On my iPhone 4GS, FB is slow - compared to my desktop web browser
version.

It might be that HTML 5 mobile web apps are better for cutting costs when
performance is not a main customer criterion.

